# canadian culinary schools ?



## merwin (Sep 15, 2002)

Has anyone been to a canadian culinary school in this form?
Is there anyone here with recomendations of any canadian school / program? thanks merwin


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Check out the Culinary Arts program at Okanagan University College, in Kelowna.


----------



## leethequeen (Mar 13, 2002)

Most community colleges offer a cooking program - George Brown College in Toronto is exceptionally good. the previous head of it (he is now deceased) lead the Canadian culinary Olympics team a few times.


----------



## mirepoix man (Jan 26, 2002)

There are several Culinary Schools throughout Canada. They range from Community Colleges to Private Vocational Schools. Make sure that your school of choice is regualted by the provincial government, since you will want to use your hours towards your Red Seal. The CFCC (www.cfcc.ca) should have a link with info. regarding those schools. Good luck in your adventures


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

The only thing is that in BC, ITAC has been cancelled. ITAC is Industry Training & Apprenticeship Comission. I'm just lucky that I finished my apprenticeship in '01 when the NDP was still in power.


----------

